# Trail cam pics



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Put the camera out a few weeks ago and starting to see some bucks move through the property.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

The one in the darker pic looks tall!!nice nice nice!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

Good pics,thanks for sharing. I've been seeing a wide 8 pt. on mine but only at nite. Hope to get some day pics of him soon.


----------



## mgleckler (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice deer!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Out of 76 pics from 8/27 this guy I believe has grown 2 more points since last years pics. and he is the only one in the pics at the feeder. There were two others at a distance but seems as though Mr. 10 is keeping them away from "his" food. He must be the one also trying to take the feeder with him, since it is knocked over. First time he showed up was 10hrs after I filled it. Then the next day it's knocked over. So far it's stayed up since I tied it back up.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice pic's, So far this year I have not got any decent dear on my cams just a small 6 point. I hope as the weather changes they will start moving


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

These are the 2 best we've got on camera so far. Hoping my son can get one. Would be his 1st. buck. After weeks of nothing but does and fawns, I was glad to see some antlers showing up.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice 10. No velvet left on them two.
All great pictures!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Only pics I got so far is of squirells and raccoons LOL........................Rich


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got this off the camera last weekend. That's a big bodied deer but man is his head ugly.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

EZBITE would take that rack w/o question. Then he would have twin aliens. LOL


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey CrappieNympth, My friends dad shot a buck that looked just like that last one. decent on one side and just a blade on the other. Turns out that buck neutered himself somehow. I would be willing to bet that buck on camera is Ball less as well


----------

